# My tummy



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 12, 2006)

just my tummy 

View attachment 100_0002.JPG


----------



## BellyQueen (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow lookin good!! Paron my drooling,lol :eat2:


----------



## noob (Feb 13, 2006)

Inspiring :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 14, 2006)

Its developed over the last couple of years but has reached a size where it is getting in the way. Putting on shoes and socks is a lot harder these days.


----------



## missaf (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats on the gain, you look handsome!


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 18, 2006)

missaf said:


> Congrats on the gain, you look handsome!



Aww shucks. Thank you - I knew it was a wise move leaving my face out of the picture :eat1:


----------



## missaf (Feb 18, 2006)

See that spot on your upper thigh, where your thigh, ovehandle and belly meet, where there's no hair-- kinda where it tucks into under your belly? That is the most delectable spot to me, I love playing with that spot! LOL :eat1: :wubu:


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 18, 2006)

missaf said:


> See that spot on your upper thigh, where your thigh, ovehandle and belly meet, where there's no hair-- kinda where it tucks into under your belly? That is the most delectable spot to me, I love playing with that spot! LOL :eat1: :wubu:



Ah yes, I can't say I have ever given it much attention but I am glad you like it. I would, of course, be happy to let you play with it.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 25, 2006)

The old self portrait with mirror

View attachment 100_0284.JPG


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Tum-Tum dear.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 25, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Nice Tum-Tum dear.



Aww shucks, thanks :wubu:


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 25, 2006)

And here's am angle which shows me a bit too much. I am not sure how I feel about this 

View attachment 100_0021.JPG


----------



## noob (Feb 26, 2006)

I hope I look like you someday... :bow:


----------



## slimchic77 (Mar 4, 2006)

LeedsFeeder said:


> And here's am angle which shows me a bit too much. I am not sure how I feel about this




Mmmmmmmmmmm :eat2:


----------

